# How much do you feed your spoo per day?



## Michele (Jan 20, 2015)

How much food should a standard poodle be fed twice a day? I'd like to know how that changes as their age changes. And does it change or vary if the meal is home cooked food versus kibble? 

Thank you.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

It depends on so many variables, including the ones you mentioned, plus the dog's size, calorie needs, etc. 

That said, I feed my dogs three times a day. They eat a small morning meal of about 1/4 cup Freshpet and 1/4 cup Acana kibble at 7:30am. At lunch, 1:30pm, they eat 3/4 cup Acana and a little Sprinkle of Freshpet, and at dinner, 7:30pm, they also get 3/4 cup Acana and a sprinkle of Freshpet. So it probably comes out to 2 1/4 cups of food, plus training treats throughout the day.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah that really depends on the individual dog. But I'd say most adult standards eat between 1 cup twice daily and 2 cups twice daily.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi - like has been said there are a lot of variables. My spoo, Asta eats about 1 cup of Nature's Recipes Pure Essentials kibble with a sprinkle of Ziwipeak in the morning. He eats about 3/4 cup of Only Naturals MaxMeat or a can of Merrick Wingalings in the evening.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just switched from kibble (which was free fed) to home cooking for all of my dogs. Lily gets a little less than this and Javelin gets a hair more than this recipe, but based on a 45 pound dog here is my formula: 4 oz. cooked chicken (including hearts), 2 chicken livers, 1/3 c. whole wheat pasta, 1 1/2-2 c spinach pulverized with some water in nutribullet, small amount each of safflower and hemp oils along with sea kelp powder and calcium citrate powder. I may also throw in some cooked carrots, green beans or a hand full of berries. They eat this 2X daily.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

My dogs weight around 52 pounds. I feed Merrick's twice a day, a total of 2-2 1/4 cups. If I fed as much as the manufacturers recommend (of any of the brands I've used), I'd have two fat dogs. Maybe the recommendations are for unneutered, more active dogs, but it's way too much for Blue and Jazz.

When I raw fed a couple of years ago, I calculated about 2% of body weight/day--80% meat/eggs/fish, 10% bone, 5% liver, 5% other organs plus a couple tablespoons of raw veggies, some fish oil, and a kelp blend for iodine. The dogs thrived, their weight was stable, they looked great, but it was a LOT of work, at least the way I did it, so I went back to kibble.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I feed 2 cups of kibble with a topper in the A.M. and 3-4 chicken necks for a second meal. This is the diet his breeder recommends. It keeps it interesting for him and easy for me.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

48lb dog- 2c twice a day (more active)
55lb dog- 1.5c twice a day (less active)


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I feed 1 cup dry in morning and 1 cup dry at night. Both have wet mixed in.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Michele said:


> How much food should a standard poodle be fed twice a day? I'd like to know how that changes as their age changes. And does it change or vary if the meal is home cooked food versus kibble?
> 
> Thank you.


As I recall, if you're raw feeding a young dog, you feed 2% of the expected adult weight, so, in essence, the amount of food stays the same even as the dog grows to adulthood.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

My standard eats about 3 cups a day of a high quality kibble. He gets an overflowing cup morning and night. He is about 24 inches tall and 50 pounds. He is in perfect condition. He has a defined waist and I can slightly feel ribs when rubbing his sides. He got the same amount as a pup too. He matured very well--never thin or fat. 

It really depends on the individual dog and quality of food tho. You might have to experiment and see what works for your dog.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

My routine for Raven is the same as Beaches described. She was getting 2cups a day as a puppy and I realized she was getting too heavy so we cut way back after she was a little over a year old. She does get treats for training in addition and the occasional table scrap althoug she does have a chicken allergy so I have to be careful. Raven is 23 inches and 50 lbs


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

The last time Addison was weighed, she was about 46 lb. She gets two cups a day of dry. Right now it's ideal balance but when I order again, I think I will try canine caviar which is higher calorie per cup so it will be less plus I am thinking of doing some Sojos as well. She doesn't get many treats-if I do plan on treats, she gets less kibble. As a person who struggles with weight, I am sort of fanatical about my dogs weight so I watch her size pretty closely.

Occasionally she gets a little less than her one cup twice a day and gets some Honest Kitchen mixed in.

She is a year old.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Polly is a very active 40 lb. spoo and she eats almost 2 cups of kibble a day. She gets 3/4 c. twice a day with 1/4 before bed at night to keep her from throwing up due to an empty stomach first thing in the mornings.


----------

